# Epek Is Famous



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

The mailman just dropped off the new Eastmans Bowhunting Journal and I flip it open to see a new broadhead called the Epek being profiled. Way to go. Now just tell me where I can go and buy me some.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A quick google took me to:
http://www.epekhunting.com
Some cool stuff. I'm not in to archery, but that is dang cool. Well done EPEK. I hope you sell a million of them.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

izzydog said:


> The mailman just dropped off the new Eastmans Bowhunting Journal and I flip it open to see a new broadhead called the Epek being profiled. Way to go. Now just tell me where I can go and buy me some.


His picture is also in the bowhunter mag. talking about dragging his bow behind his four wheeler. I knew it was on the Hoyt web site, but now his picture is getting published.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Just to bring epek down to earth for a minute, Tex O Bob and elk22hunter are partners on this. I have seen a few proto-types and it is different than other expandables. Good luck guys, the product looks solid, now make sure the process is rock solid and you will be sitting in the aroma of sweet success. 8)


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry I didn't give all of the credit due. Congrats to all 3 of you. I have always wanted to use expandables, I even have a 3 pack that I have never opened, but I have always been too wary. I watched my buddy shoot a deer from about 20 yards and the deer reached its' head back and pulled it out of his side and ran away. My friend never used one again. It looks like these will be a different story.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks good !!! I hope it works out for you guys !!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

That's an awesome idea fellas. 

Would you allow me to give a few pointers on the website? If you are directing potential buyers and investors, I would recommend a few revisions to text. There are a couple of typos that stuck out to me. 

I don't mean to tell a feller his business, but if you are advertising zero defects, make sure there are zero defects in your advertising and marketing. 

All the best guys, seriously. You're a bunch of nice guys as far as I can tell, so you're welcome to hunt and stay(epek would be on probation until found trustworthy with the loo).


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Just to bring epek down to earth for a minute, Tex O Bob and elk22hunter are partners on this. I have seen a few proto-types and it is different than other expandables. Good luck guys, the product looks solid, now make sure the process is rock solid and you will be sitting in the aroma of sweet success. 8)


Actually... :mrgreen: There are 6 of us directly involved with it at this time. My self, epek,elk22, "G" from UAC, Marvin Carlston of Gold Tip Arrows, And Floyd, our machinist.

We're working on the final prototype right now and I have it on good authority from epek himself that the head is ever so close to being sent into high speed production. We're in the process of trying to make it fail right now. Any and all bugaboos and or problems that can or will come up we want to solve BEFORE it goes into production. Our web sight is under construction as well, and new things will be happening there soon.

All in all Greg tells me things are going very well and we should have them on the shelfs at your favorite archery store in time for this years hunt.

Thanks for all your enthusiasm and support guys!

Tex out...


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

You guys better post the second we can buy them i'm already sold. If we can make orders before there made let us know please.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

SWEET!!! 

I might actually be shooting something other than a muzzy or thunderhead this year.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

**** straight.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I was a little shocked to read in Bowhunting World that all 7 animals that Chuck Adams took with a bow in 2007 where taken with mechanical broadheads. I may have to seriously consider looking at the EPEK products.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

**** staight.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

EPEK said:


> **** staight.


Stop your **** swearing potty mouth!


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks good guys! I hope it works out well for you. If you have them available before the hunts this year let us know. I would support you and pick some up. I'd also be willing to do a write up for you if I am successful.

Nice work boys!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> **** straight.


They call that a freudian slip. He meant to say "Dern Right" and the other came out. I know this cause I have known Epek a long time and he doesn't swear.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Dern? As in Bruce Dern the dirty SOB who shoot John Wayne in the back? Dern is much worse that ****! Durn is perfectly acceptable, as in "I don't give a durn what you think".


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe I am a bit more quick on my wit than most. The emphasis should be put on straight, as in our tag line...... straight to the point. **** was for emphasis, thus my answer, which is a common answer used by people that want to majorly emphasise the point made just prior to them. Like when folks say I like your product. **** straight.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

How about **** skippy?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Famous? Now you can be lumped in with the likes of Dustin Hoffman, Danny Devito and North Slope.  :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Famous? Now you can be lumped in with the likes of Dustin Hoffman, Danny Devito and North Slope.  :wink:


You forgot other local famous folks like Gus Paulos and Gary Coleman.


----------



## Elknut (Mar 4, 2008)

sign me up for some of those epek heads...


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

**** straight.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Elknut said:


> sign me up for some of those epek heads...


So, are you now epeknut? Or, are you nuts over epek? He is short you know. :shock:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Be careful Pro, if guys think I am gay, a lot of guys will swing the fence just waiting for that news.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Be careful Pro, if guys think I am gay, a lot of guys will swing the fence just waiting for that news.


Huh? What does being short have to do with being gay? :? 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Dern? As in Bruce Dern the dirty SOB who shoot John Wayne in the back? Dern is much worse that ****! Durn is perfectly acceptable, as in "I don't give a durn what you think".


That is flat out hilarious that you feel the same way that I do about the Bruce miester. I can not see him in any setting, movie, or play for that matter without thinking that he is the no good peice of crap that shot John Wayne. People will tell me that I am being critical of someone who was in a "movie" and that he didn't really shoot him. I say that a guy with ANY character at all wouldn't even try out for a part that would shoot John Wayne. THAT IS JUST WRONG!!!!

I am talking about the "other" Durn. I have just always spelled it the other way.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Dern? As in Bruce Dern the dirty SOB who shoot John Wayne in the back? Dern is much worse that ****! Durn is perfectly acceptable, as in "I don't give a durn what you think".
> ...


+1,000,000 No self-respecting person would accept such a role. :evil: Just reading his name ticks me off!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> EPEK said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful Pro, if guys think I am gay, a lot of guys will swing the fence just waiting for that news.
> ...


A lot.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > EPEK said:
> ...


Zim isn't short. :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Zim isn't short.


How would you know???? Unless you and zim??? No a Country boy wouldn't be a crop duster would he?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Zim isn't short.
> ...


NO Fagmh! I saw him getting out of your lop-sided truck. :roll:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Boys, boys...you are both safe...I don't date people from Tooele! :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Boys, boys...you are both safe...I don't date people from Tooele! :wink:


Afraid of the radioactive schlong are ya? :x


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > Boys, boys...you are both safe...I don't date people from Tooele! :wink:
> ...


Among other things, yes. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Saw the Hoyt ad in BH World but didn't see anything about the broadhead?? Nice story Epek... that poor bow ... :lol:


----------



## Dubya D (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats guys! Looks like you have a winner.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Out of curiosity, Do you guys see any possible problems with the ferrule length? EPEK, 22? Make sure you let me know where I can get them.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see a problem with the length. It is the ONLY way to hide the blades so they are totally concealed. If we are to have the cutting diameter that is necessary then the blades have to be a certain length and the area around the neck has to be that length to hold the actuator pin. In trying to find ways to cut off some of the weight to meet the 100 and 125 grains it has been a real chore finding ANY part of it that we could cut out or shorten and come up with the desired results. It has been shot at many distances and had the same result. It hits where the field points hit and there is no moving sights to adjust for broadhead vs. fieldtip. 
It does make your arrow longer than most tips. It does however make for a much truer flight which is Huge in my book. It's been a fun journey and it is getting sooooooooo close. 

Bottom line, "Chicks Dig It!"

I hope that answers the question Tree.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The impact causing any kind of bending etc. was what I was concerned about, But I'm sure you guys have tested the heck out of it. 

I've been looking for a decent mechanical. Can't wait to try it.

Thanks 22.

Tye


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds to me like these guys need a 'brain trust'- y'know, a group of people whom test the product exhaustively, looking for flaws. Trying to break stuff, induce a failure. These sort of groups often safeguard against liability issues by identifying flaws before they go into full production.
Sign me up! :mrgreen: I'd be proud to be toting a blade made by some of Utah's own!
BUY LOCAL FIRST!
Good luck, guys.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

The new length is a hair longer than the Spitfire and not as long as a grim reaper. We have not had any problem with any part bending. It really is a very strong broadhead and a neat design. I am amazed by it, and think it hilarious that I was able to put such a good group together which will drop a great product on the market. As soon as we can not get it to fail in any way which soever, we will need a group of folks to see what they can do before it goes to market. Hoyt never thought to drag a bow behind a four wheeler until I came along, I am sure you guys can think up a test we hadn't thought of.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Those kids still come by, I would test on them.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

I will be your far northern field tester :lol:


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I saw it in Eastmans when I finally recieved my copy. So, how does it work? I couldn't quite tell from the pictures. Does the impact push the head back and expand the blades by force or is it spring loaded somehow? I can't wait to get my hands on some and try them out. I used to use spitfires and hated trying to keep them in my quiver. These look like they would not have that problem.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

In your testing have they failed in any of the test you have done?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

bigpapacow said:


> I saw it in Eastmans when I finally recieved my copy. So, how does it work? I couldn't quite tell from the pictures. Does the impact push the head back and expand the blades by force or is it spring loaded somehow? I can't wait to get my hands on some and try them out. I used to use spitfires and hated trying to keep them in my quiver. These look like they would not have that problem.


They do have an actuator pin that is pushed by force backwards and simply pushes the blades out as both the actuator and the blades cannot occupy the same space. There is NO spring loading. They are beautifuly simple and simply beautiful.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> They are beautifully simple and simply beautiful.


Is that the slogan you guys are going to use? At the very least it should be your signature instead of your soccer/spike analogy. :idea:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes they have. But remember we are in the prototype phase of this project, and we are testing tollerances, materials, angles, etc.... So that they will never fail when we sign off on the design that will go to mass production. Be assured that they will be zero tollerance when we go to market.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> In your testing have they failed in any of the test you have done?


We have had to make several adjustments. If we would have quit because of problems then I would have called them a failure but we have worked through all of them so far and so I lean towards the fact that we made adjustments.

I realize that your not implying "failure" but the answer is somewhat a yes that we have had them fail on some of our tests. We are very pleased with the knowledge this endevor has brought with it. It has been worthwhile. They are opening better than they were as the machine wasn't cutting with as much precision as needed. The blades were not able to clear the slots easily enough. Just very minor things like that.

I just watched Epek moments ago shoot it several times. It has a very impressive entrance hole which is one of the biggest issues that mechanicals have been dogged on.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > They are beautifully simple and simply beautiful.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Acutally our slogan is what Tex came up with. "The wolf in sheeps clothing".

I love my signature line. It speaks clearly my stance on "my stage in life".


----------

